# Jet Mini Lathe Belt Replacement



## lawry76 (Feb 8, 2012)

I tried using the search option but didn't have any luck.  Not long ago I remember someone writing about purchasing a belt for a Jet Mini Lathe JML-1014 at a belt supplier.  Saved some time and money.  I wondered if any of you have had any luck finding replacement belts and do you need to supply them a size or belt number?  I will go to the JET parts place if I must, but they seem so expensive.

Thank you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Go to waltermeier.com (the replacement parts house for Jet tools). They have a parts diagram for each product jet makes. The just call the 800 number and give the nice lady the part number and a credit card number. In 2 or 3 days you'll have a new replacement belt.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 8, 2012)

The 1014 takes a specialty belt. I WOULD NOT put an automotive belt on it, as the vibration would make it difficult to get a cut smooth enough for a pen.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 8, 2012)

The belt part number is JML-20 and can be found under the "find out more "tab, then manual, then parts look up on page 14.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 8, 2012)

You might want to consider changing your bearings too when doing this since you will need to knock it apart.  It may not be necessary but hey an ounce of prevention and all.


----------



## jimfarmersr (Feb 9, 2012)

Check your PMs


----------

